# [RISOLTO] Problema con la data

## Spiros

Sul mio computer l'orologio hardware è impostato sull'orario locale (Europe/Zurich). Preferirei, se possibile, che continuasse ad esserlo. Nel file /etc/conf.d/clock ho le seguenti righe:

```

CLOCK="local"

TIMEZONE="Europe/Zurich"

```

Ora, all'avvio il servizio clock ha dei problemi per cui non riesce ad accedere all'orologio, e lo stesso mi dice se provoa riavviarlo durante la sessione:

```

 * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [Local Time] ...

 * Cannot access the Hardware Clock via any known method.

Usare l'opzione --debug per vedere i dettagli della ricerca di un metodo di accesso.Cannot access the Hardware Clock via any known method.

Usare l'opzione --debug per vedere i dettagli della ricerca di un metodo di accesso.

 * Failed to set clock You will need to set the clock yourself

```

Ad avviarlo con --debug esce una quantità spaventosa di righe di output che non sto qui a leggere... Ad ogni modo il problema è che l'ora è sbagliata: invece di segnare, per esempio, le 6 e mezza indica le 7 e mezza (parlo dell'output del comando date, ovviamente, ma anche degli orologi dei miei desktop). Il problema è che gentoo non è l'unico sistema sul mio computer, per cui avrei bisogno che si regolasse correttamente.

E tra l'altro anche modificando il valore di CLOCK nel file /etc/conf.d/clock non cambia niente. Che problema può esserci? Forse qualcosa che manca nel kernel?

----------

## Peach

guarda l'output del kernel se ti può essere d'aiuto (/var/log/messages)

hai il dispostivo di rtc? (/dev/rtc*) ?

----------

## Spiros

Ciao, e grazie per la risposta.

L'unico log del kernel che ho è /var/log/dmesg, mentre messages non l'ho. Ad ogni modo ho dato un'occhiata a quello, più che altro usando grep per trovare parole clock, date, rtc o simili, ma non ho trovato niente.

Quanto al device /dev/rtc*, non ho niente del genere. Dovrei dunque cercare qualcosa nel kernel?

----------

## k01

probabilmente non hai installato e/o avviato syslog-ng o equivalente, per quello non hai /var/log/messages che in questo caso può esserti d'aiuto

----------

## danydany

Questo aiuta?

http://www.garyshood.com/systemclock/

----------

## Spiros

Grazie mille per l'aiuto, siamo riusciti a risolvere il problema. Era proprio il kernel, a cui mancava il supporto rtc. Ho installato quello generico, che ora funziona bene. L'errore all'avvio non c'è più e l'ora è tornata a essere quella giusta.

Ad ogni modo, sì, mi sono dimenticato di far avviare il logger durante il boot, anche perché finora non ne avevo avuto bisogno.

----------

